# found pigeon



## ksantor (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All,
Found a pigeon with a green band on one foot and yellow band on the other.
I cant read the green band at all, it looks engraved.
The yellow one has 29994 and what looks like "terminal 2010?".
I have not picked the pigeon up so all am reading is from afar.

For the last 2 days he fly's into were I work and stays all day (12 hrs) with me.
He/she lets me get close (about 2ft) but wont let me get any closer to try and pick him up.

I gave him some dry rice and water, he ate but I did not see him drink any water. He seems fine and can fly.

What do I do??
Are pigeons biters?
Anything you can tell me would be great

Thanks
Kim


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ksantor said:


> Hi All,
> Found a pigeon with a green band on one foot and yellow band on the other.
> I cant read the green band at all, it looks engraved.
> The yellow one has 29994 and what looks like "terminal 2010?".
> ...


Sounds like it is someone's young (the 2010 on the band means it was hatched this year) pigeon that got lost or separated from its companion birds. If you could catch it, that would be good. It is a domestic pigeon that will likely die if left to its own devices in the wild. If you want to feed it, wild bird food would be a better option. You can get a 40 pound bag of it at Lowes or Home Depot for under $10.00. If you can read the entire band and post the numbers/letters on here, someone would be able to assist you in finding the owner of the bird. let us know how it goes. Pigeons aren't biters, but may peck at you if you come between them and their food or eggs. I haven't found their pecking to be anything other than an inconvenience.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi I am missing a bird with the band AU 2010 Centennial 84143 .. Those numbers on the gold band and the other band is just plain green. the bird looks similar to this one. This one is one of its brothers. I live in Franklin, NH and its plausible that it could have made it to Mass. Definitley catch it if you can! Let me know if you think this could be my bird. Thanks!!!


----------



## ksantor (Aug 26, 2010)

Pixy yes it looks like your bird but the one # is big and I can see it good, it's 29994 all the rest is little. We are in Il. right outside of Chicago. 
I hope you find your bird.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks anyways! Hope someone can catch the bird. If you dont have any luck finding an owner for it, I wouldnt mind a road trip to help the little fellow out.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you get near enough so as to throw a towel over the bird?

Pigeons can peck but it doesn't hurt, don't worry. They are not parrots


----------



## ksantor (Aug 26, 2010)

Is there anyway to make the bird come to me, trust me?

What is the best way to catch him?
The only thing I can think of is a fishing net and am not sure thats a good thing?


----------



## ksantor (Aug 26, 2010)

"Can you get near enough so as to throw a towel over the bird?"

YES! he lets me get close to him.

Then what?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

you could use the fishing net but be careful as to not hurt it with the frame. After you catch the bird, post the numbers and we can find out who owner is. feed it the bird seed and give it some water in a cage


----------



## ksantor (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks!

would it hurt the bird to keep it in a big box for a few hours?


----------



## ksantor (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a cage but it wont fit in my car, so I could catch him before I leave work and put him in the box till I get home.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

No, it'd be okay. But I'd use a light towel better than a fishing net if the net has a frame or some kind of thing like that. Plus it'd be smoother on the feathers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

a fishing net will work much better then a towel trust me , it will surely secure the bird faster and have less chance of escape in the end and once you have it you can then read the band numbers and get this bird home much faster  a net isnt going to hurt the bird , I have used nets many times capturing lost birds and never had any probelms  good luck


----------



## ksantor (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks all, I will keep you posted


----------



## ksantor (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry to say it did not go well today

That pigeon was by me all day (11 hr) and as soon as that fishing net came out he would not let me get within 20ft of him.
I would bet money he know what I was going to do!
He flew away when I tried to net him and I just have this feeling he wont be there tomorrow. 

You are right the yellow band did have AU and some more #'s I could not make out.
The only thing I could see good was the 29994 #.

Let you know if I get him.
Kim


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

You could try to see where he perches at night. It would be easier to catch him then (thats if he's not high up in a tree!)


----------

